# OMG "I LOVE MADRID" (THE CAPITAL OF SPAIN)



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

That´s cool baby!!!:banana::banana::banana:

More pictures? Yes please.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

^ :yes: Gracias for the comments

41









42









43









44









45









46









47









48









49









50


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh love to see Gran Vía with so many colours!!! Cool pictures thanks.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Great lightning in all of your pictures :cheers:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Some more shots around Gran Via which is one of my favourite places in the city

51









52









53









54









55









56









57









58









59









60


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Sooooo nice pictures again, man

Thanks London boy.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

61









62









63









64









65









66









67









68









69









70


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Now the center of Madrid has a lot of space for pedestrians, so it´s wonderful to go shopping there or for a walk there.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

SO I love your threads, and I've been meaning to ask you eventually what camera do you use to capture your beautiful shots?


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

SO, they´re beautiful.:nuts::cheers:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

JAVICUENCA said:


> Now the center of Madrid has a lot of space for pedestrians, so it´s wonderful to go shopping there or for a walk there.


I absolutely love Spanish culture, architecture, weather and the girls. You know i even have a plan to live in Madrid or Barcelona in the future, i am now doing a part time Spanish course in a foreign language centre but the pronunciation is extremely hard for me and i am struggling a lot lol












madridhere said:


> SO, they´re beautiful.:nuts::cheers:


Gracias mate, i also like your Madrid thread a lot which contains many pics of hidden secrets which i have never seen in person :uh: 




èđđeůx;80615342 said:


> SO I love your threads, and I've been meaning to ask you eventually what camera do you use to capture your beautiful shots?


Cheers for the comment, i use Nikon D3100










A few more shots! 

71









72









73









74









75









76









77









78









79









80


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

how long were you in madrid?


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Absolutely stunning pictures of this amazing city. Gracias!


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

èđđeůx;80783668 said:


> how long were you in madrid?


Hola, only 4 nights 

81









82









83









84









85









86









87









88









89









90


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Incredible pictures again.

The museum is Prado or Archeological museum SO?


----------



## daisyrow11 (Jan 8, 2009)

Great photos. Thanks for sharing! I've never been to Madrid, but I'm visiting next month. Can't wait!


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Madrid is incredible. :master:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

91.Alcalá Street and the Metropolis Building, inaugurated in 1911









92









93.A lot of buildings in Madrid are quite similar to the ones in Paris in terms of this beautiful architecture 









94.Plaza de Cibeles "City Hall of Madrid" it is a square with a neo-classical complex of marble sculptures 









95









96.The Puerta de Alcalá is a Neo-classical monument in the Plaza de la Independencia









97









98









99









100.This shot was taken in a park next to a massive Spanish flag


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

Beautiful, historic and clean city :cheers:


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Wonderful shots. Do you have something else of Serrano and around?

Thanks man.


----------

